# Doctors Vs. Gun Owners



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Doctors vs. Gun Owners 

Doctors 

(A) The number of physicians in the U.S. is 700,000. 

(B) Accidental deaths caused by Physicians per year are 

120,000. 

(C) Accidental deaths per physicianis 0.171. 

Statistics courtesy of U.S. Dept of Health and Human Services. 

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> 

Now think about this: 

Guns 

(A) The number of gun owners in the U.S. is 80,000,000. 

(Yes, that's 80 million) 

(B) The number of accidental gun deaths per year, all age groups, is 

1,500. 

(C) The number of accidental deathsper gun owner 

is 

.000188. 

Statistics courtesy of FBI 


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> 

So, statistically, doctors are approximately 

9,000 times more dangerous than gun owners. 

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> 

Remember, 'Guns don't kill people, doctors do.' 

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> 

FACT: NOT EVERYONE HAS A GUN, 

BUT 

Almost everyone has at least one doctor. 
This means you are over 900 times more likely to be killed by a doctor than a gun owner!!! 

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> 

Please alert your friends to this alarming threat! 

We must ban doctors 

before this gets completely out of hand!​


----------



## Muleskinner (Apr 24, 2009)

In Canada the gov't stats say the number of people killed by drunk drivers is 4 times more than by guns (suicide, accidental and murders combined) yet they spend billions putting in gun registration that has done nothing to lower the gun numbers while letting drunk drivers off with as slap on the wrist. Turns out what we really need is a Doctor ban.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

You think Doctors are bad now, wait until Obamacare goes into full effect. The Doctors will be so busy they will have to run people through the office like cattle through a corral chute. More mistakes will be made due to the sheer volume of patients.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

great post, thanks


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

Hmm so a drive down the road with all the drunk drivers around or a trip to the Dr is more deadly than all of us gun owners combined.. hmm. makes you think

It is like anything and anyone else. The Government picks the fight that is easier to win. It would be hard to do much more than they already do against DUI/DWI offenses and not much to do about the Dr stats. So they target GUNS and ammo. By making it harder and harder to legally own a firearm they figure less people will buy them. They do a more in-depth background check on us to buy a firearm than they do on people that run for Government office. Maybe that is the problem.. To many of the politicians can't legally purchase a firearm so they want to take that privilage from us.
YOU CAN RUN FOR POLITICAL OFFICE WITH A FELONY ON YOUR RECORD!! You can also run if you do not have a drivers license for that state. hmmm.. You couldn't buy a handgun with either of those.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

That's awesome J. Good Stuff.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks... someone emailed it to me. lol


----------



## kANdO (Dec 29, 2009)

Another Canadians take on this all..

Unfortunately its the actions of a few that cause such grief for the remainder of _responsible_ gun owners. Snowmobilers in Canada get a similar level of grief in Canada from the treehuggers and public - you hear about a sled going through the ice in the winter, another guy dead. 85% of the time it happened in the middle of the night and the gay was bagged, yet they leave that part out of the story and all snowmobilers get a bad name.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Muleskinner said:


> In Canada the gov't stats say the number of people killed by drunk drivers is 4 times more than by guns (suicide, accidental and murders combined) yet they spend billions putting in gun registration that has done nothing to lower the gun numbers while letting drunk drivers off with as slap on the wrist. Turns out what we really need is a Doctor ban.


nah, just shoot all the drunk drivers


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

Now that is a good idea :haha:


----------

